# ничто не важно/ничего не важно



## henrylee100

собственно вопрос в сабже
Как правильно сказать 
 "ничего не важно"
или
"ничто не важно"

 и есть ли на эту тему какое-нибудь правило


----------



## Maroseika

Правило тут одно - словарь. Словари утверждают, что в таком значении эти слова - синонимы, и с ними трудно не согласиться.

Зато совершенно точно есть правила орфографии и пунктуации, которые носителю языка было бы неплохо соблюдать на форуме, которые читают изучающие русский язык.


----------



## henrylee100

думаю, изучающим Русский язык время от времени полезно сталкиваться с тем как на этом языке пишут не пуристы, а реальные носители


----------



## Maroseika

henrylee100 said:


> думаю, изучающим Русский язык время от времени полезно сталкиваться с тем как на этом языке пишут не пуристы, а реальные носители


Мне кажется, на стадии изучения языка лучше ориентироваться не на безграмотное быдло. Кроме того, писать грамотно значит проявлять элементарное уважение к читателю. Орфография и пунктуация придуманы не из занудства, а для облегчения восприятия письменного текста. Понятно, что для вас не составило бы ни малейшего труда писать грамотно, так что это всего лишь вопрос некоторых усилий, благодаря которым ваш текст стал бы восприниматься лучше.


----------



## henrylee100

Знаете, есть такой анекдот/байка/шутка:
Задаешь вопрос в Англо-Американском форуме и тебе на него отвечают.
Задаешь вопрос в Израильском форуме, и тебе на него отвечают вопросом.
Задаешь вопрос в Российском форуме, и тебе долго и больно начинают объяснять какое ты дерьмо и безграмотное быдло.

Вы конечно на мой вопрос ответили, за что спасибо.
 Но я был бы вам еще более признателен, если-бы вы свои нравоучения по поводу чистоты Русского языка и важности правил орфографии и пунктуации оставили при себе.
 Я конечно понимаю, что Русскому человеку понятие diversity чуждо, но уверяю вас, когда воспринимаешь людей такими, какие они есть, жить становится намного проще. Тем более, когда речь идет о языке. Язык - это в том числе средство самовыражения. Мои ошибки - это символ моей индивидуальности и моей веры в личную свободы (опять надо оговорится, что я понимаю, насколько чуждо и неприятно понятие личной свободы Русскому человеку - понимаю и искренне сочувствую).


----------



## Maroseika

henrylee100 said:


> Мои ошибки - это символ моей индивидуальности


OK.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

henrylee100 said:


> собственно вопрос в сабже
> Как правильно сказать
> "ничего не важно"
> или
> "ничто не важно"
> 
> и есть ли на эту тему какое-нибудь правило



В грамотной речи - "ничто не важно", т. к. "ничто" - подлежащее и должно поэтому быть в именительном падеже.
Однако в русском языке отрицание тесно связано с использованием родительного падежа, поэтому в повседневной речи очень часто можно услышать "ничего" или даже "ничо".

Кроме того, согласно правилам орфографии русского языка, названия языков и национальности не пишутся с заглавной буквы - за исключением тех случаем, когда они входят в часть уникальных (!) феноменов: "Французская революция", но "французско-русский словарь", русский человек, русский язык, русский. Посему: англо-американский форум, израильский форум (или форум, посвящённый ивриту), российский форум (гм... вот это для меня странно: я предпочёл бы "русский форум" или "форум русского языка").

Далее, в правилах всего форума Wordreference входит обязательность использования заглавных букв в начале предложений (и, надо полагать, знаков препинания вроде запятых, точек, вопросительных и восклицательных знаков и т. д. в конце).

И ещё хотелос бы знать: русский язык - твой родной? Или же твой родной - английский, а русский ты только изучаешь?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

henrylee100 said:


> Знаете, есть такой анекдот/байка/шутка:
> Задаешь вопрос в Англо-Американском форуме и тебе на него отвечают.
> Задаешь вопрос в Израильском форуме, и тебе на него отвечают вопросом.
> Задаешь вопрос в Российском форуме, и тебе долго и больно начинают объяснять какое ты дерьмо и безграмотное быдло.
> 
> Вы конечно на мой вопрос ответили, за что спасибо.
> Но я был бы вам еще более признателен, если-бы вы свои нравоучения по поводу чистоты Русского языка и важности правил орфографии и пунктуации оставили при себе.
> Я конечно понимаю, что Русскому человеку понятие diversity чуждо, но уверяю вас, когда воспринимаешь людей такими, какие они есть, жить становится намного проще. Тем более, когда речь идет о языке. Язык - это в том числе средство самовыражения. Мои ошибки - это символ моей индивидуальности и моей веры в личную свободы (опять надо оговорится, что я понимаю, насколько чуждо и неприятно понятие личной свободы Русскому человеку - понимаю и искренне сочувствую).



Я на это отвечу, что соблюдение правил орфографии - когда человек о них осведомлён - является проявлением элементарного уважения к потенциальному и реальному читателю, а намеренное пренебрежение ими (за исключением отдельных случаев), соответственно, проявлением неуважения к читателю.
Далее я Вам отвечу, что то, что тут написано про "понимаю и искренне сочувствую", является наглядным примером типично американского мышления - в частности, незыблемой веры в превосходство American way of life, а я хоть и считаю себя космополитом и любителем всякого разнообразия, но вот такую высокомерную снисходительность считаю оскорбительной, и считаю, что она ничем не лучше напоминания о желательности соблюдения правил орфографии русского языка.


----------



## henrylee100

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Я на это отвечу, что соблюдение правил орфографии - когда человек о них осведомлён - является проявлением элементарного уважения к потенциальному и реальному читателю, а намеренное пренебрежение ими (за исключением отдельных случаев), соответственно, проявлением неуважения к читателю.
> Далее я Вам отвечу, что то, что тут написано про "понимаю и искренне сочувствую", является наглядным примером типично американского мышления - в частности, незыблемой веры в превосходство American way of life, а я хоть и считаю себя космополитом и любителем всякого разнообразия, но вот такую высокомерную снисходительность считаю оскорбительной, и считаю, что она ничем не лучше напоминания о желательности соблюдения правил орфографии русского языка.


Если вы считаете, что соблюдая правила орфографии вы проявляете уважения к читателю - то так и поступайте.
Я же не пытаюсь вас заставить писать намеренно с ошибками и безграмотно.
Однако, если кто то пишет с ошибками, по тем или иным причинам, уверяю вас, это не потому что они хотят именно вас лично оскорбить.
Если вас лично такие сообщения напрягают - не читайте их.
Мы все свободные люди и можем делать, что захотим. 

Когда я писал про "понимаю и сочувствую" - это был отчасти стеб, хотя, по моему мнению, в это трудно поверить но надо признаться, что по некоторым аспектам, хотя и далеко не по всем, American way of life действительно превосходит многие остальные, причем превосходит именно в абсолютных категориях, т.е. люди живущие таким образом живут более комфортно и получают большее удовольствие от жизни.


----------



## La Violette

henrylee100 said:


> Знаете, есть такой анекдот/байка/шутка:
> Задаешь вопрос в Англо-Американском форуме и тебе на него отвечают.
> Задаешь вопрос в Израильском форуме, и тебе на него отвечают вопросом.
> Задаешь вопрос в Российском форуме, и тебе долго и больно начинают объяснять какое ты дерьмо и безграмотное быдло.
> 
> Вы конечно на мой вопрос ответили, за что спасибо.
> Но я был бы вам еще более признателен, если-бы вы свои нравоучения по поводу чистоты Русского языка и важности правил орфографии и пунктуации оставили при себе.
> Я конечно понимаю, что Русскому человеку понятие diversity чуждо, но уверяю вас, когда воспринимаешь людей такими, какие они есть, жить становится намного проще. Тем более, когда речь идет о языке. Язык - это в том числе средство самовыражения. Мои ошибки - это символ моей индивидуальности и моей веры в личную свободы (опять надо оговорится, что я понимаю, насколько чуждо и неприятно понятие личной свободы Русскому человеку - понимаю и искренне сочувствую).


----------



## La Violette

henrylee100 said:


> Знаете, есть такой анекдот/байка/шутка:
> Задаешь вопрос в Англо-Американском форуме и тебе на него отвечают.
> Задаешь вопрос в Израильском форуме, и тебе на него отвечают вопросом.
> Задаешь вопрос в Российском форуме, и тебе долго и больно начинают объяснять какое ты дерьмо и безграмотное быдло.
> .



Ха, ха, ха, ...в точку. Да, в России любят поучать особенно соотечественников ,а для других делаем * умное и понимающее лицо*


----------



## YKYPEH

Чистый оффтоп и пендосско-иудейский троллинг. ТС на мыло!


----------



## La Violette

YKYPEH said:


> Чистый оффтоп и пендосско-иудейский троллинг. ТС на мыло!


  А что это *пендосско* ? от какого слова отпочковалось?



_Bisoooou _


----------



## henrylee100

La Violette said:


> А что это *пендосско* ? от какого слова отпочковалось?
> 
> 
> 
> _Bisoooou _


Это Русские квасные поцреоты, а впрочем и представители т.н. "небыдла", так называют Американцев. 
Т.е. Америка - Пиндостан
Американец - Пиндос
Американский - Пиндоский


----------



## henrylee100

YKYPEH said:


> Чистый оффтоп и пендосско-иудейский троллинг. ТС на мыло!


 Уважаемый, вы что же не уважаете своих читателей? Почему слово пиндосско написали через "е"? Оно на лукоморье через "И" пишется - пиндосско.
Не помешало-бы вам батенька орфографию Великого и Могучего подучить, прежде чем тут постить.
Мне то по барабану, как я в самом начале написал - мне ничто не важно, но вот некоторые товарищи могут расстроится.


----------



## La Violette

Спасибо, хмммм... странно


----------



## elemika

Maroseika said:


> Правило тут одно - словарь. Словари  утверждают, что в таком значении эти слова - синонимы, и с ними трудно  не согласиться.





Angelo di fuoco said:


> В грамотной речи - "ничто не важно", т. к. "ничто" - подлежащее и должно поэтому быть в именительном падеже.
> Однако в русском языке отрицание тесно связано с использованием родительного падежа, поэтому в повседневной речи очень часто можно услышать "ничего" или даже "ничо".



Можно сказать, что выбор "ничто"-"ничего" в качестве подлежащего зависит от "регистра": высокий (книжный) использует "ничто" (Ничто не вечно под луной), нейтральный (разговорный) - "ничего" (Ничего не получается). 
То есть являясь формой родительного падежа местоимения "ничто",  "_ничего_" часто выступает в роли "грамматического эквивалента именительного падежа подлежащего".


----------

